# Dash controls in steering wheel "stuck" on tire problem



## rangers15.34 (5 mo ago)

Hi. Maj Suzie Miller here. We just got a 2017 Cruze, and the controls on the left side of steering wheel are not working. The dash is stuck on something about tire monitoring system needing repair. Dealer filled tires and said it should clear but hasn't. Is there a module in the steering column that controls the dash electronics?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rangers15.34 said:


> Hi. Maj Suzie Miller here. We just got a 2017 Cruze, and the controls on the left side of steering wheel are not working. The dash is stuck on something about tire monitoring system needing repair. Dealer filled tires and said it should clear but hasn't. Is there a module in the steering column that controls the dash electronics?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

I do not own a 2nd Gen Cruze, so not much help from me.

@jblackburn


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Forgive me if this seems obvious but have you cleared the tire message by pressing the check mark button on the right side of the wheel? TPMS messages, while often false alerts, are trying to tell you about something potentially important and you have to press the check button to clear them and get past it. It actually shows the check mark in the message but it isn't super intuitive.

As for the actual tire pressure error, once you actually can see past the warning message, what do the tire pressures read on the drivers information center??




rangers15.34 said:


> Hi. Maj Suzie Miller here. We just got a 2017 Cruze, and the controls on the left side of steering wheel are not working. The dash is stuck on something about tire monitoring system needing repair. Dealer filled tires and said it should clear but hasn't. Is there a module in the steering column that controls the dash electronics?


----------



## rangers15.34 (5 mo ago)

Thank you, but I'm not an idiot. It won't clear by pushing the button. There are NO tire readings in the drivers information center, or ANY readings, because it is stuck on "service tire monitor system". The chevy mechanic even tried to clear it and couldn't. We were told to take it in to put a machine on it, for $150+.


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

rangers15.34 said:


> Thank you, but I'm not an idiot. It won't clear by pushing the button. There are NO tire readings in the drivers information center, or ANY readings, because it is stuck on "service tire monitor system". The chevy mechanic even tried to clear it and couldn't. We were told to take it in to put a machine on it, for $150+.


Major smartalec. You came here looking for help. No need to be terse. Introducing yourself as Major doesn't mean you can talk to fellow forum members as if they are your subordinates.


----------



## rangers15.34 (5 mo ago)

2014 Encore said:


> Major smartalec. You came here looking for help. No need to be terse. Introducing yourself as Major doesn't mean you can talk to fellow forum members as if they are your subordinates.


Thank you for your assistance.


----------

